

Can Silicon Valley make Wall St. safer? - tdrag
http://www.venturedlife.com/episode-one-1

======
jamaior1
Interesting ideas - but Wall St. is Wall St. These guys are gonna get
swallowed up fast - that industry doesn't do change - we still have bank
tellers...

------
blahblah123
people are still gonna respond to incentives, and if money is cheap, money is
cheap - no amount of "datavis" is gonna stop silly loans

